# Hello



## bakerlady (Jan 22, 2011)

Greetings from Pennsylvania! I'm relatively new to mouse ownership. We started out last November with getting my daughter two pet mice, but I got hooked and kept getting more. Now I have 38 and love it! The first four that we got are pink eyed whites, the rest are many different colors and patterns which I won't even assume to know the names of. I'm joining this forum because it will be nice to converse with other people who love mice! So many of my friends just don't appreciate what great pets they can be.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

It's the 'ewwww' factor, regarded as pest, same with rats i guess but it was never the rats nor mice that were the issue just the fleas on the poor creatures.

Mice are fantastic pets really, unless they're escape artists like two of mine were (Still can't work out how they got out of a sealed cage (with bars)) - btw, Hi (I'm new myself)


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you bakerlady

:welcome1


----------

